# Orange Lake "Go Global"....Points based program



## lawgs (Jun 29, 2006)

*GO GLOBAL .....a quest to find truth*

Ibttat~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 30, 2006)

I would be interested as well.  I knew that OLCC was going to a points-based system and the fact that they had the survey suggested that was what it was going to do as well.  I'm not necessarily a fan of a points-based system but I'll reserve judgement until I see more details.  When I was there in late May it was hard to get any details but I think they were still working on it to be fair.


----------



## ljane (Jul 8, 2006)

We just returned from OLCC and had an owners update on the new "Global Points Program".  The short story of this is, we were told by a supervisor that the "only way" you could enroll in Global Points is to upgrade your unit and purchase into River Island to be enrolled into this new program.  Later the sales rep told us that you could possibly join this program but she was not sure of the details or the cost.  She said somewhere around $3000.00 she thought.

With out going into a lot of detail as to what we were told, it seems OLCC is trying to purchase other resorts (they just purchased a Gold Crown Resort in Wisconsin), or they will purchase "units" at other resorts and start their own exchange program for OL owners who are in OL Global Points.   If you exchange into other properties or units that OL is purchasing you will only pay a $40.00 exchange fee.

Each village (West, East or North) in OLCC will be given different point values based on size, but River Island will have the most points.  People who have already purchased, or will purchase in River Island will automatically be put into their Global Points program and RCI points.

We also spoke to an RCI rep at OL who told us they have not been informed as to how this program is going to work.  He did say if you are into Global Points and want to exchange into an RCI resort you will have to go through RCI and pay both the $40.00 OL Global Points fee and the $149.00 RCI fee for an exchange.  I personally think he is mistaken on this.  I believe once in Global Points you have a choice of using RCI for an exchange or Global Points.  

I have a wait and see attitude.  As an owner of 5 weeks at OLCC I am not going to upgrade into River Island to join a program that is just getting off the ground.  We have upgraded before and it always costs us a lot more money.  OLCC buys back the unit for what you paid for it, and then sells it at today's prices.  You then buy a new unit at today's prices.  Depending on how good a deal you can get, that should end up costing you between $5,000-$8,000 (or more).

I was not impressed with what we were told about Global Points and I certainally was not listening after the supervisor talked to me with an attitude.  I asked her where OLCC was going to get all the money it would take to buy all the resorts they are planning to buy?  She looked at me and said "You got to be kidding me! Right?"  "Do you not know the Wilson Family ownes OLCC and it is debt free."  I told her of course I knew that (Who doesn't- watching OLCC TV.  The Wilson family story is on 24 hours a day)
 I told her I just didn't want any of my fee's to go up because of this new venture.  Time will tell as they roll out more information to owners.  They just started this a few days ago.
Ljane


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 8, 2006)

So OLCC has decided to become a points based mini system all on their own. I would be cautious as well. If not done well, it could be an expensive mess. Even if it is done well, what would distinquish them? Why buy there rather than Fairfield or Worldmark or Bluegreen which are already established, working well and have lots of choices?


----------



## lawgs (Jul 8, 2006)

Ibttat~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 8, 2006)

patience OL'rs, just alittle more patience.   This is a massive undertaking.  *When* it roles out, it will be crystal clear.


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 8, 2006)

ljane said:
			
		

> I told her of course I knew that (Who doesn't- watching OLCC TV.  The Wilson family story is on 24 hours a day)
> Ljane


Ljane;

Thanks for the information.  As an aside, your are right about the Wilson family story but the other 5 channels showing the resort could at least have different subjects rather than the same pictures of the resort at the same time on them.  While minor, it is something I think is wasteful at the resort.

I already have RCI Points and while there are good and bad things about it, in general I dislike.  I will reserve judgement until I see some more facts.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 8, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> patience OL'rs, just alittle more patience.   This is a massive undertaking.  *When* it roles out, it will be crystal clear.



It's crystal clear right now.  OLCC sales guys have been attending high level meetings about a future program that was supposed to roll out last month according to my sales guy named, Con.

Since they haven't been told all of the details, they are talking to each other and making things up as they go along.  This is exactly why sales is always the last to be told what is really going on.  The more they are told, the more they embellish and make things up.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 8, 2006)

that's the problem in a nutshell Boca.  The sales dept is not....... for lack of a better word...."in the loop".  We all know that, no matter what resort it is.  

lJane....alot of what your salesperson told you is.....well geez, I don't know where that stuff came from.   

So.....as I said.....have alittle patience.  OL will roll it out when *everything* is in place.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 8, 2006)

Ibttat~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 8, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> timetraveler
> 
> have they not already "rolled" it out....
> 
> ...



lawgs....if your are an owner, you will be notified of the exact program shortly.  LJane's info....at at least as she has typed it, came from sales.  Some of the info she was given was skewed.  

Just like Boca so on target explained....salespeople sometimes get together and embellish.

The $40 dollar internal exchange fee is correct.   We will have access to inventory in Europe, Hawaii, and some other really great locations that are already on board, more are in negotiations.   The name Global Access and the toll free number launched the first week of June, while I was there, just not made public.  Hectic training was going on, new software  and lot's of meetings.  

When I came back, I posted about a "change" coming.  Since the resort was not ready to go public just yet, I did not post this info on an open internet forum.  

The "Go Global" feature on the website was just added.  I mean JUST added.  

I'm very excited to see how the majority of owner's are going to respond.


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 8, 2006)

While what I was told was not specific, this is in line with what I was told in late May when I was there.  I was told that they were going to make the "Wilson Travel Club" meaningful.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 8, 2006)

Gary, I will be anxious to hear your view, as well as Boca's.  You both are very knowledgeable about TS'ing.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 8, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Gary, I will be anxious to hear your view, as well as Boca's.  You both are very knowledgeable about TS'ing.



My sales guy's name literally was Con.  He told so many lies that I have discounted everything he said.  I'd like to see a program description.  Then, I'll be able to comment.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 8, 2006)

Ibttat~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ljane (Jul 9, 2006)

Vicki,
The information I posted came directly from a sales supervisor.  The program was fully underway last week and was being sold by all the sales staff.  If that information was not correct then they have a lot of people selling something they know nothing about.

I did not ask the question directly if the previous buyers who purchased into River Island would be automatically entered into the new program.  By the way our conversation went I assumed they would be.

They only difference in information I received from the supervisor and the sales rep was to how you would get into the program.  I definitely asked the supervisor point blank if the only way you could get into the new program was to purchase in River Island and she made it crystal clear that was the only way.  When I wasn't interested in upgrading the sales rep later came back and said possibly I would be able to buy into the program and I again said "NO".

Vicki I too love OLCC and we have traded into Hilton's, Marriott's, Westgate's and various top resorts through II, but I still enjoy OLCC as my favorite resort.  Other resorts may have more elaborate rooms, but none offfer what OLCC has to offer.  Only difference between you and I, is I can still see where OLCC needs to improve in a lot of area's.  I am not convinced that bigger is better.  We have owned for 14 years and I see a lot of problems with bigger.
Ljane


----------



## Mel (Jul 9, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> timetraveler
> 
> ...since you seem to know all about the program from the highest levels you should have no problem pointing out the *lies* that you imply were told to ljane by " sales "
> 
> ...


I don't have any "inside" information, but it is obvious the sales staff has told lies, as they always do - they want to make a sale, either as a new sale or an upgrade.  That's how they get paid.  Even if the program is in sales, that does not mean it has actually rolled out.  Most of the time OL sells their units in preconstruction, meaning the unit you are buying today is not ready for occupancy.  If it is not ready for occupancy, you also cannot yet deposit it for use with an exchange company.  You become a member, and have the membership benefits, but you don't have use of your week yet.

As for your tone, members of the HOA often are privy to information that other owners don't.  And having served on a few board of directors, I know that they are often sworn to secrecy until programs are announced, even if they know all the details and are well versed in them.  

When this program launches, it may cost $1295, it may cost $3000 (as the sales staff seemed to imply, but I doubt), or some other figure - and that figure may even differ from association to association, just like maintenance fees differ.  I wouldn't be surprised if they include membership for all River Island owners, but also wouldn't surprise me if they did not - particularly if they had a price increase to coincide with the rollout (they claim they're including it for free, but they're actually charging for it - maybe less than purchasing 2 weeks earlier and adding it on, but with no choice to turn it down).

We should all wait until the information is released.  Then maybe we'll all get ACCURATE information - the sales staff was probably not given all the details of how it will work for existing owners.  And even if they were, it is in their best interest to get you to buy that new unit now at an inflated price before you get accurate information.  For some, a higher buy-in price for existing owners might push them toward the new units, so it's in the best interest of the sales staff to inflate that figure intil it is officially published.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks Mel.   

Lawgs....I hope Mel's detailed explaination helps you with some of your comments.

And lawgs....I'm not sure why your feathers are so ruffled.....I've never implied other OL owners are lowly, or that I am a better one.   We're family!!   

I have no reason to "skew" information to suit any secret purpose.   

Hopefully Mels, in depth explaination and also Boca's reply regarding sales staff, will clear up some of your frustration.  Most subjects I report on immediately.  The information I had in early June was not public yet, so I did not post it on an open forum.    

I'll be back at the resort again shortly.  I just missed the opening of the River Island Grilling Company.  I can't wait to try it out.  The menu sounds wonderful.


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think we should wait until we have further information.  I don't have any so all I can do is speculate.  Like Ljane, I think there are things that OLCC can do to improve but overall it is my favorite resort.  I've also said that there is no perfect resort that will satisfy everybody.  I also think over time it has taken steps to improve, maybe not as fast as some people would like.  Boca and I had talked a little about the comments that his sales person had made in May.  He clearly stated things that were untrue (i.e. buying resale will have higher maintenance costs as an example).  The only information I have on the program is what is posted here, so I need to wait for more information than I have already.  I am interested in what information people have though.  I know in May when I was there they spoke of changes coming and I was told it was going to be points based but no concrete information.  Actually, when they did the poll on the website I assumed at that point that they were going points-based.  In some ways, I think it is because of the current leadership's experience in the points-based systems at HGVC, Fairfield, amoung others, that the resort is going to a points-based system.  My thoughts anyway.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 9, 2006)

Any "great deal" that starts out being offered hush hush or without clear rules, prices and details makes me very nervous.  If this was such a great thing they should be yelling it from the rooftops and trying to sign up every OLCC owner not tying it to a new purchase.  The fact that no one seems to know if it even will be offered to current owners tells me it is nothing but a way to fleece owners out of more money.  Better they should enroll with RCI Points, sell the conversion at $500 and open it to every owner.  If this is a points club limited to only specific buildings at OLCC and whatever few units they can obtain at outside resorts it has a LONG way to go to be competitive. This is exactly the type of micro mini-system I feared would start to spring up as people want points but developers are reluctant to go with a big name like RCI but they don't have near enough to offer themselves. Too many of those could end up with a 1/2 dozen resorts, extremely limited availablility and more owners compalining about points when the real problem is the poor point system they were sold.  My early take is hold on to your wallet until they get the bugs out and find a way to have a meaningful amount of internal inventory or you will be disappointed by "points" if this is your exposure to such systems.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 9, 2006)

mi tayake oyasin

IBTTAT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 9, 2006)

> lawgs looks down at his NON feathers to see if they have been ruffled ...we all need to be less judgemental eh!



I totally agree.  So I don't take anything you've said to me as judgemental.  

Better yet, why don't you join TUG, then you can access even more OL information?  This site has a wealth of information.  Consider this an open invitation from one OL owner to another.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 9, 2006)

Ibttat~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> uess i should not be posting  since i am not a tug MEMBER now



The TUG bbs is a service provided by TUG to the timesharing community.  You are free to read and post here whether you are a member or not. 



> and do you mean there is "secret stuff"  i can find out about OLCC if i pay money to TUG



Our database of resort information, including information on OLCC, has been gathered from TUG members for over a decade.  Access to this is reserved for TUG Members only.


----------



## Steve (Jul 10, 2006)

*Let's keep this thread on topic*

As the moderator of this forum, I'm concerned about the direction this thread is going.  If people here want to provide information on Orange Lake's new points program, that is fine.  If you want to argue and/or question and demand answers from a specific individual, then send that person an email or a private message.

What's more, there is no secret information available by joining TUG.  Members have access to the resort reviews.  These can be helpful and informative in regards to the various resorts, but there is no secret information in them and nothing that pertains to the issues being discussed in this thread.  Join TUG or don't join TUG...everyone has that choice and it makes no difference to me.  But be courteous here on the BBS.  

Steve
Florida Moderator


----------



## Mel (Jul 10, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> mel
> 
> either the program is operating or it is not .....the analogy to pre construction does not seem to be a good one unless they are "building" this program piece meal
> 
> ...



What I meant about preconstruction is that they are selling a program that is not functional yet.  Did they show you any literature about the new program, or did they just try to sell you on it without hard details?  If they had the hard facts, they would have presented them.  If they knew it would cost $3000 to buy in with an older unit, they would have told ljane that, even if it was as a last resort, because I'm sure they would earn a comission on that sale - they didn't because the program is not ready yet.  The fact is, they first told her she wouldn't be able to join (from the Sales Supervisor, no less), and was then told she "might" be able to buy in.  This was obviously a lie, or at best misinformed.

I suspect that is the lie Vickie is alluding to - and since I already had pointed it out, she probably didn't feel a need to do so again.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Steve and Mel.

I am awaiting an annoucement via the e newsletter or snail mail.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Doug, Steve and Mel.

The program is available  obviously to all OL owners.  The pre-construction RI unit owners are grandfathered in.  All new RI owners (whether they are new to OL, or they are existing owners upgrading, are placed in the new program as part of their purchase and there is no fee to join.  They will have to pay annual dues and exchanges fees like everyone else.

The program has annual dues and you will pay an exchange fee.   Again, all owners can join the program.  I'm happy to discuss those fees privately with OL owners.

Hopefully the packet will be out by the 30th.  But don't hold me to that.  Since so many owners are at the resort every week, alot of them are being brought up to speed each week.

Other resorts have been courted by OL and have joined the program, now OL's being courted.      OL has also purchased some resorts.  Wisconsin, UK and Hawaii.

I'm not familiar with the Wisconsin resort.  I do know it's name is Grand Geneva Resort and Spa.  I'm assuming that means it's somewhere on Lake Geneva.

Remember a few weeks back when I said the larger resorts are tired of the way exchanges were being done. :annoyed:  And not to be surprised when they take back control?

Your points can be used for many things.  You can also bring your other TS's into the program for which you will be given double points.  There will be levels....much like Bluegreen.  Platinum...etc.

Personally we don't need points for airfare, meals, and all the other stuff point programs offer....but I understand that there is a large segment of OL families that do like and want those things.  OL listens to their owners.....and is responding accordingly.  

The program will be great for those that love a points based product.  For those that do not need it....they can stay exactly the way they currently are.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 20, 2006)

Ibttat~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JLB (Jul 20, 2006)

Some of these guesses downplay the role of RCI, and have for quite some time now, as if OL would like to do away with RCI altogether.

Although it is not definitive it's as good as all the other guesses going around, perhaps better, but Inside Guy said from what he knows OL is starting a *Club*, and they have also entered into a long-term agreement with RCI.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 20, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> There is an annual fee paid to Global Access
> 
> Fees charged for internal exchanges.



Yep, there is an annual membership fee and an internal exchange fee as I noted above.  Like RCI's with one big exception.....Global internal exchange fee is 1/3 of RCI's exchange fee!

All OL owner's with the *one* exception of RI owners, have to pay a "one time fee" to join the program.  The program will be tiered, like many other "hotel points based programs".  Platinum obviously the cherry on the sundae, etc.  The more points in your portfolio, the better the perks.

Again, for those owner's that have wanted a points based product....OL is going to deliver that.  For those that don't need points for other products....or small short stays, you can leave well enough alone.  Time will tell, as to how much inventory remains within RCI.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 20, 2006)

Ibttat~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 20, 2006)

anyone who purchased an RI unit is grandfathered in.  All new RI owners, and any existing OL owner that now decides to purchase another week within the resort also have the "one time fee" waived.  That's why so many owners are upgrading and or purchasing another week.   I guess there are many many families that want a points based product.

As to how many owners need the flexibility of a points based product, remains to be seen.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 20, 2006)

Ibttat~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 20, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> guess i will have to get after that less than truthful  director of owners operatiions tomorrow, hard to make a decision when there is so much deception from the company
> 
> *Global internal exchange fee is 1/3 of RCI's exchange fee*
> 
> ...




Ok...so I needed to say a wee bit more than 1/4, but less than 1/3 under RCI's current exchange fee.      I didn't think I was being graded in math class anymore.  

RCI's fee is about to be $164.  Then Global's fee will be a wee bit less than 1/4.   I hope I passed the math test this time.  It's been years.  :rofl:

Global's internal exchange fee is $40 bucks.

No deception from OL....just alittle misunderstanding evidently. It's easily cleared up, no big deal.

Quite simple....you purchase another unit in any village, you get the fee waived.  You don't purchase another unit, you pay the initial fee plus yearly dues.  You purchase a RI unit, you automatically have enough points to be in the elite status. 

Only other way to attain elite status is to own enough other OL/outside TS units to equal enough points to give you that level.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 20, 2006)

Ibttat~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 20, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> quandary ......now i do not know who to believe Orange Lake Owner Support Servcies or Timetraveler....who has the better truth
> 
> truth is so fleeting in the timeshare world



No quandry lawgs.  Just a small misunderstanding.  It's a huge undertaking.  My eyes rolled around alot in the beginning too, when I was trying to grasp the program.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 21, 2006)

I have deleted the most recent post added to this thread.

All who post here should be sure they understand the "Be Courteous" posting rule for the BBS forums. Further, comments about moderating are not appropriate. If you have any question as to how the rules apply or how to comment on moderating, please read the appropriate sections of the "Posting Rules" (link at the top of the page).

Also, some people may choose not to respond to questions posed. Do not badger participants to respond. If you have a question that you believe has been ignored and would still like to have a response, take it to e-mail or a private message. 

Dave M
BBS Administrator


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 21, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> The "Access" times are divided into FOUR.
> 
> *Home Access 13 to 12 months out*
> 
> ...


This looks about the same as RCI Points.  If so, I'm not sure that is a good thing (I didn't buy a week at Xmas time so that I could beg the company to let me use my week and unit over a year in advance.  I bought a specific week so that I didn't have to worry about scrambling trying to get that week).  Also, did they send a brochure out to owners?  If so, I still haven't received any information.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 21, 2006)

dave M

was trying to be courteous that is why i posted the message saying

*may i ask you a question about river island purchase/status now that you have included something about it in your revised post above or is that out of bounds???? *

the answer could have been NO and we would have been on our way

was not trying to badger anyone but thought the original post with the above "quote" in it  may have been missed since "further edits to the post #35 had been done" and another  later post #37  had taken place in the interim

if you feel you must "censor" me ....so be it.....

we had an inquiring mind about a subject in which we have interest and which a certain tugger seems to have some insight 

perhaps since you seem to consider my posts as being "out of bounds" and "discourteous" ......a "ban" might be in place .......do what you must do....


IBTTAT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## lawgs (Jul 26, 2006)

according to OLCC Owner Service Support:

You cannot get into the ELITE tier of their program by just buying into lowest level/season  at River Island since it is all based on points.

There are three tiers: Traditional <300,000, Priority>300000 but < 500000, Premier 500000 plus 

different perks for every level although they did not have a complete listing of perks when asked ... ( a couple they mentioned were reduced internal exchange fees and "free point upgrade" based upon availability to other areas within the resort eg if you own west and have tier level, you can get into north and east village using the points chart for west village without paying the chart cost for those villages. You would not get this going into River Island, but there may be  to be some other "upgrade" method they apply )

At the present moment there is NO grandfathering of prior ( who bought before the program launched ) River Island purchases or upgrades. The fee is approximately 1300$ with yearly membership fee of approximately 90$.

They are introducing a program separate from the tier program that will target approximately 800 of the 100000 owners. It has a name similar to "Signature" and those involved will have access to a special cadre of ownder support staff who will do their "planning" for them once they put in a request  ( similar in my mind to concierge service one would get from a hotel )

The program has a lot of similarities to RCI points but now OLCC is controlling the "value" of points assigned which when converted to RCI points is higher than the RCI  generic chart for Florida timeshares for unit categories.


----------



## JLB (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone remember the good old days, when everyone told the same lie, _if you buy here you can trade to anywhere, anytime?_

You didn't have to sort it out, it was such a nice and simple lie.

We have had 92 wonderful (mostly) exchanges, just trading our weeks for weeks at other resorts.  When it came to getting into specific resorts at specific times, we either could or we couldn't.

But that wasn't good enough, so a _superior_, more complicated product came on the market.  Then another.  Then another.  Then another.

Maybe because some people figured out the simple system.

Each new one came with it's own price tag. 

As for us, when the prognosticators are proven correct, and it all goes to heck in a handbag, we will just walk away from it, happy with our memories of the days before the system got _improved_.   

Frankly, I have a bias (No!   ), probably from my ten years in direct sales, and the mantra of the direct sales industry, "If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with BS!"

If you think I am hard on the industry, you should have heard the travel guy on one of the network morning shows yesterday.  Man he really ripped it.  Among other things he said it was one of the few industries still operating like a glorified used car sales outfit, with the heavy high pressure sales tactics and the least satisfaction of owners of any industry.

Sure, we will deny that here, but we are the happy ones!  Happy, happy, happy.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 26, 2006)

While in general I'm a strong supporter of points based exchanges this program is starting out saying all the wrong things.  They are creating artifical groups within the new group of points owners, trying to create value from numbers of points and tiering. This means a never ending barrage of "you need to be Premuim Golden Bear Cerified Million Mile Platnum Crusted Plutonium owners to get the 'free' upgrade to a two tube rental.  Of course that places you head and shoulders above the mere owner who paid $30,000 for their time and even ahead of those who added $20K more to become only Super Superior Silver Toasted Spoon members. They can't get two tubes or a cabana until after 9AM each morning. The $15K to move up is nothing compared to those benefits. But don't forget next year you may need to move into the Known Sucker Jubilee Award - oh, sorry, thats the award I get as the first salesperson to convince an existing owners to spend more than $50k for trumped up ownership tiers we change on a whim.  I think your status will have to be a Trillion Point Terror owner to get me there. And by the way I can't do anything to get you the time you want as the time is being used for marketing".  

All these VIP, tiers and other crazy programs are just new ways to part you from your money. A new mini-system with unknown features and only promises of great things to come is tha last thing I would buy into. This one sounds particularly front loaded for future sales pitches rather than value.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 26, 2006)

Whoa...where's the 50k figure coming from John?  Where's the 15K thing coming from for that matter.

You see, this is why I was not willing to discuss the program on an open forum.  Lawgs post....has people speculating wild things.   

Lawgs....well, I'm not even going to address the things in your thread.  
I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 26, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Whoa...where's the 50k figure coming from John?  Where's the 15K thing coming from for that matter.
> 
> You see, this is why I was not willing to discuss the program on an open forum.  Lawgs post....has people speculating wild things.
> 
> ...



I'm picking up where the typical points sales person - FF, Global, whatever - usually starts. They aren't timid about telling an owner who may have paid as little as a few thousand or 10's of thousands that they "need" more so they can become whatever today's new premium tier may be. They always ignore the fact that the base ownership they purchased really can't be improved - it's the bells and whistles around it, most of which are nothing but hype - sizzle - that those additional thousands are going to buy.  It gives validity to points haters when this type of stuff gets sold to pressured owners.  

Nothing wrong with a well designed points system as an alternative to other methods. But all these tiers, nicknames and attempts to make the buyers think they a getting something of value - as the Gecko says "to be better than anyone else" are expensive fluff that have no place in a well run system. Not to say this group is doing anything that all the others don't. I don't like any of them for this type of sales pitch and wish they would turn down the pressure and let the systems stand on their own merit.  But it really raises a red flag when from day one the goal seems to be more sales rather than a better choice in exchange.  This one has all the earmarks of sales first - value and owner benefits last.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe so from your personal experience.  

But OL is and always has been about value and owner benefits, and first class service for those owners.

That is what ticks alot of exchangers off.  Haven't we had endless threads about people making "second class citizens" statements? 

No high pressure sales to exisitng owners, the dept that handles existing owners is totally different from the "outside source sales dept", there is no twisting your arm behind your back, no making you feel like if you don't do something, your "less of an owner".

Upgrading to RI is no where near the sums you suggested.

Again....like I said......this is why I did not post the in depth details of this program on an open forum.  Quite frankly....it's meant for existing OL owners, not for the rest of the TS world.  

As soon as I read lawgs post....and all the stuff he/she has come up with.....I knew this would happen.  It serves no purpose other than to confuse those on the outside looking in.  They can see, but are not privy to the discussion going on inside.  It only causes major confusion on the part of the person on the outside.

One need not purchase an additional single thing, if they have enough existing inventory (in the form of OL units and outside properties).  They would only need to pay the initial fee, and then yearly dues.

I for one don't need to purchase or upgrade anything additional.  My portfolio pulls all the needed points.  There will be many many owners in this category.  Their only decision will be whether or not they "need or want" a points based product.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 26, 2006)

*well, I'm not even going to address the things in your thread*


With all due respect


It seems that some information "given" out about this program in this thread has come from a HOA board member, so much on the inside, that they know more than the insiders who are implementing this program

As much as it would have been nice to “come up with this stuff”, the source was Owner Support Service at Orange Lake ( they called me and asked me if i had any questions ), perhaps they are out of the “loop”.  Rhetorically, if you cannot trust this department of OLCC, who can you trust.

Anymore, I cannot get a handle on the supposed mission statement about being about value and owner benefits supplemented by first class service. Some owners seem to be  “less” in the eyes of  those who know more due to their elevated status within the Association.

We will resign ourselves that even as owners, there will be some who are on the “inside” and others who will be on the “outside” regardless of “implied equality”. It seems "true" information about this program comes only if you are deemed worthy of it and perhaps have signed  a non-disclosure agreement.

If anything  I posted above is “wrong” , I will be more than happy to recant those statements……

 until then I have to go with what I was able to glean from Owner Support Services and not with the seemingly shrouded secrecy and double speak of the HOA

INBTTAT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok....first of all, "owner support services" is part of Global Access.  An entirely separate and new division of the Orange Lake family.

They are not "member services i.e. Orange Lake.  Member services handles existing owners.   OL treats all owners equally.  No OL owner is considered "lesser".  And I know of, nor have I heard of any management personnel that feels that way either.

My reference to inside and/or outside info was referring to individuals that do not own there and try to post OL policy.  Hence the comment about being on the outside looking in, and being obviously confused and mis-stating information.  

Over the years here on TUG some have done exactly that, and that's when you will see my posts, correcting that mis information.

Of course, owners that are involved in some capacity at the resort, are going to have what you are calling "inside" information.  Management in any company/corporation has information before others in the organization.  That does not mean they are "higher class" and the other employees are "lesser" in some way. It's just the way companies run.

There's no cloud of secrecy, or double speak.  That's why my comments have been in general terms.  If you are an owner lawgs....you will receive your information.  Your trying to rush things, only leaves you with a sense of frustration.  If you will just wait for the mailing...

Many will love the program.  Others will want to stay as they are.


----------



## JimJ (Jul 27, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> ...No high pressure sales to exisitng owners, the dept that handles existing owners is totally different from the "outside source sales dept", there is no twisting your arm behind your back, no making you feel like if you don't do something, your "less of an owner".....



Sounds as if the "Outside source sales dept" is the typical sales scumbags, but they suddenly become "good guys" when they now try to extract more dollars from existing owners?  Anyone who believes this can probably buy that ocean front property in Arizona also.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 27, 2006)

they are two entirely different teams.  The team that handles owners are very low pressure.  Or at least they should be.  Their job is to inform you of the newly implemented changes/policies, ask for feedback/comments,  and see if you are interested in ugrading or adding.  That's all.

This team used to be called the V.I.P. team, and you went inside the VIP lounge across from Kemmon's Place.  Now instead of you going to the lounge, they will come to you in your villa, if you want them too, if you don't, they don't come by.

This team does nothing but meet with OL owners onsite or over the phone.  

Member services....used to pull up owner accounts in the system by their week/unit #.   You will now be pulled up by your name.

The outside sales, sales team have absolutely nothing to do with existing owners.


----------



## snowlady (Jul 27, 2006)

I am an owner of 3 weeks at OLCC and am curious about when I will receive some written details about this program??? When I was there in February and attended the "owner update meeting," none of this was mentioned. I don't want to jump to any conclusions without the facts. I'm assuming a mass mailing with all the info is planned. Does anyone know WHEN this will happen?? I am going to call OLCC later today and see if I can get some literature sent out.


----------



## JLB (Jul 27, 2006)

I can see I am not the only doing the math.  The new team must be graduates from the _David Seagull Academy of Milk Them For All Their Worth. _

Like I said, and like the guy on the network morning show said, we'll keep our money in our own pocket, and save it up for the days when this all grinds to a halt ( ).  Like he said, just think how many excellent vacations you could buy outright for what some folks ask for their timeshares!

In sales, fear of loss is stronger than desire for gain.  Those in charge of marketing know they are guaranteed success because of those who will buy just because they don't want to miss out on something. 

I wonder if this is the vision Kemmons had almost 30 years ago!


----------



## lawgs (Jul 27, 2006)

ah timetraveler ....

the wu li dance continues.....

Global Access was  the concern  of this thread....not member services ( do not quite see the correlation being made )

we already have had a  mailing and have been called by support staff from OLCC ( hope that is not what is meant as "rushing the issue" )


some "prior HOA orientation" information seems to be  contradicted by them.  Given, since then, there might have been some changes which might explain the discrepancy and which they have not forwarded to all spokespersons for the program in question  for perusal.. 

in an obtuse way, there is an implication that post 41 contained "mis information" 

 ( a perceived mission, here on TUG, to dispel OLCC "mythinformations" and to save the realm from "seekers" )

Thank you for your diagnosis about a state of concern, it hard to argue with "absolutes".

YASAAPT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## lawgs (Jul 27, 2006)

snowlady

we also called and during the conversation they offered to send out "information".

The mailing ( which was not a mass one ) we received was a booklet titled:


2006-2007 Member Guide

Global Access 

Created by Orange Lake Resorts

it explains a lot about the program but IMHO needs some tweaking ( which they may do as they get input from prospective members ).

It might create some questions in your mind that will require further "clarification" by Owner Support Service

January is a point in time when the first USE years will be implemented thus even joining now will not affect this years "weeks".

smilawgs


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 27, 2006)

I am absolutely confused by this thread.  Can someone (re)explain to me what they think "Go Global" is?  What are the program details as you see them?  I am an owner and I would like to know?

Also, I do not want to get my information in private.  I would like to have a clear and concise description of the program as we currently understand it so that we have a baseline for updating and correcting the facts.  And, I would like for it to be described in public so that as new information comes out, we can update the understanding accordingly.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 27, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> I am absolutely confused by this thread.  Can someone (re)explain to me what they think "Go Global" is?  What are the program details as you see them?  I am an owner and I would like to know?
> 
> Also, I do not want to get my information in private.  I would like to have a clear and concise description of the program as we currently understand it so that we have a baseline for updating and correcting the facts.  And, I would like for it to be described in public so that as new information comes out, we can update the understanding accordingly.



Amen Boca. The secrecy and selected "roll out", failure to publish exact details and differing stories from various sales folks says this isn't really a great new owner friendly program but a way to, as JLB says, milk more out of the owner base. Open disclosure means they have to live up to the promises. Stealth and only one on one rollout and sales means everyone hears what they want to and no one knows what it all really is.  Be very very careful before you even think of signing on.


----------



## JLB (Jul 30, 2006)

I noticed my crystal ball glowing this morning, and when I checked it was the voice from beyond with more comments on this topic.

I would like to, but feel a little uncomfortable about sharing on an Internet forum what it had to say.  If I could, I believe it would tend to put a damper on all the hoopla surrounding this topic.

The one thing that is clear is that the owners are being stratified, reevalauted and placed in a queue for milking, based on their relative contributions to profits in the past.  

Like others are saying, _caveat emptor_.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 30, 2006)

Go Global, don't go Global.  The resort is not forcing anyone to do anything.  Nor will you be treated differently if you do not join the points based product.

I'm sure there will be many that have no need for a points based product.  No problem....remain as you are.


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 30, 2006)

So far the thing that I'm certain about this program is that OLCC introduced it too soon.  Shame on them!  It should have been fully developed when introduced.  I'm not sure that I see a ownership "tier" so much as what I've heard sounds more of an owner loyalty program.  Some people like them, such as the Hilton's Honors program or the frequent flyers, but for me, they have done very little.  

I'm going to reserve judgement until OLCC does have something official but based on what I've heard, the program does little for me and I will probably continue as a weeks owner.  If I really wanted to go points, I can always deposit my week with RCI for a fee (of course) into my points account (talk about double dipping, they charge to put the week into points and then charge me when I use the points - what a gimmick).  I like the way that DVC does points (in general, there's a couple areas that gives me problems with DVC such as the banking requirements) but I'm not an overwhelming fan of RCI Points (I've had too many surprises such as paying for housekeeping on short stays) except for having those week-long vacations at week resorts made within 45 days of the vacation - I like those RCI Points use.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 30, 2006)

and as an OL owner Gary, on your very next visit, you should tell your member services rep that very thing.   He/she will be calling you.

I agree, nothing should have been said until the program was ready to "fully roll out".   The piece meal has done nothing but confuse and frustrate people.  

That's why in the beginning I spoke in general terms.  I knew the program was not fully functional, and I felt talking about it on an open forum would result in negative comments made by non OL owners, and even some OL owners.  

I cringed when I saw the thread entitled, OL GO Global program.  

I had just returned from the resort, and I knew they were not ready.  I and some others feel the "gun was jumped" big time!!   I have no idea why they launched when they did.  

I'll be back there in a few weeks.....I'm afraid some of the trip won't be so pleasant.


----------



## akfoss (Jul 31, 2006)

For what it is worth, I was just at OLCC this past week on a Latitudes program week.  We purchased this week on an RCI exchange in 2004 and had to use it.  We stayed in the East Village.

During our required presentation, we were told by the sales person that there will be two more buildings build near River Island.  Owners purchasing there will automatically go into the Global program.  The Global program will work based on points, and an owner can use points to stay any number of days, not a full week at a time.  They also talked about the $40 exchange internal to OLCC or to other resorts, and they mentioned the one just purchased in WI.  Yjey said nothing about buying units elsewhere, and WI was the only location outside Fl that was mentioned.  The salesman said that owners in other villages could join the global program and then exchange into River Island but it would require more  points and they would have to rent or buy them from OLCC.  They also said that OLCC Global program will control all exchanges into or out of OLCC, depositing vacant weeks into RCI only three months in advance, thus depleting inventory in RCI.  He specifically stated that OLCC wanted to restrict people exchanging in and instead encourage owners to use the weeks or make them available for internal trades or possibly rent them through the global program.  This could have been a sales ploy though, since as a non-owner, RCI would be my most likely way to return in 4+ years.  I do not know what the program would cost.

HTH

Allan


----------



## lawgs (Jul 31, 2006)

akfoss

1. if i sense your post correctly,  "prior" River island owners will not be "grandfathered"  then, contrary to what has been posted with a "persistance" on this thread but consistent with what owner support service personnel contend (it does  comes to mind there  might be a possibility that some may  have been "comped" the initiation fee and thus that might be construed as "grandfathering" at least for those individuals )

2. wonder how they intend to control weeks that are deposited by owners not in global access or for that matter those in Global Access who book their week during Home Access period and then turn it over to RCI. OLCC certainly seems to have control of Points valuation for OL within the RCI points family compared to the generic RCI points chart for Florida that has existed since "points" inception

3. it would seem once they gain control of inventory from OLCC going to RCI, the gem RCI points Instant Exchanges and RCI Weeks Extra Vacations will disappear ....or will they??? ( we certainly are looking forward to our upcoming Instant Exchange into OLCC. Where else could  one get an exchange into a 2 or 3 bedroom for a miniscule co$t. We might just be among the last RCI points "pioneers" to be able to do this ....Orange Lake HO!! )

of course, there are those here who might say that the sales force is on a "lower echelon" at OLCC, not in the "total loop" and do not have  clear understanding of the product they are selling, thank you for "sharing" your observations of the presentation you attended


----------



## lawgs (Aug 2, 2006)

[_Message deleted for violation of TUG posting rules._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## JLB (Aug 2, 2006)

I posted the following on another timeshare forum earlier today.  Since then I have searched for OL on RCI.  I can say, and most likely call it a fact, that RCI will still be involved for at least the next 2 years, and there *are *3 bedroom units available in 2008 at OL.
- - - - - -


I haven't read all of the OL discussions, but what I have appear to be about how this will affect OL owners.

How about the other 99.99999999% of timeshare owners, those who don't own at OL? And, specifically, how will this affect trading into OL?

My guess is it won't, or not much. We have been through one of these cash-producing manipulations at Mr. Seagull's vacation mill when he decided to disaffiliate with RCI in 1990 or 1991 or so. The end result of that is that we continued to be RCI members and trade through RCI for the remaining 12 years or so of our ownership.

Like when RCI introduced Global Points (you think OL would at least come up with a more dissimilar name for their replication of it   ), an option, the option opted for by the overwhelming majority, was to do nothing, to not fork over more bucks to do what they had already been doing, only differently. RCI Weeks is a paid-for, profitable program that could stand alone today, with Weeks members trading for other Weeks members' weeks, without any help from outside, and there would even be excess inventory.

How many years has it been since Global Points was introduced?

So, extrapolating, most OL owners will do nothing except what they have always done, use their week at OL or deposit it with RCI Weeks. And exchanges will still be available. Why would OL enter into a long-term agreement with RCI (if my crystal ball is accurate) if that was not the case?

The way Go Global is being so poorly introduced would tend to discourage owners from buying in.

Let's face it, in timesharing the vast majority are satisfied and complacent, and doing nothing is easiest. OL would have to bombard their owners with hype in order to greatly affect the number of RCI Weeks members, IMO.

Let's meet back in five, ten years, and see? In fact, let's all trade into OL the same week and discuss it there.


----------



## PerryM (Aug 6, 2006)

*Surprise, surprise as Gomer would say*

I just stumbled upon this thread and it sounds like the folks at OLCC snatched all the brains behind RCI Points and are headed down the same rabbit hole that RCI Points has blazed.

I’m assuming that the program is hypothetical and has not been implemented – I guess.

Here is my background with OLCC – we exchanged a SA week into OLCC about 2+ years ago – liked the place and took a sales tour.

Out of the 30+ sales tours we have now been on in 6 years OLCC was the only one where I literally had to go take a shower afterwards – it was so full of BS that I had an “yucky” feeling afterwards.

We got a slick haired sales rep in a business suite (This was June in FL and most folks would have worn nice golf pants and shirt – but not “slick” and the crew).  They fed us a 3 course lunch and we were stuffed to the point of wanting to take a siesta – my mind was numb – all the blood was headed for my tummy for processing.

Well Slick took us on a golf cart ride around the campus – it was very impressive.  They were building a new building around some theme park or something and I stated that we always bought and compared week 52 at resorts – seems all week 52 units were sold out. OLCC ONLY sells fixed weeks in fixed condos in fixed buildings at the fixed campus – sounds like they now want to change that.

Well I would not budge – week 52 or nothing.  Slick said sorry - but he wanted to check something first.  He dragged his sales manager back with “Surprise surprise” (Reminded me of Gomer Pyle) they found a week 52 from a bankruptcy and it was mine.  He quoted me the price and showed me where it would be in the building.  I didn’t like the location and said so and got up to leave.

“Surprise surprise” they were flexible as to price – this was a bankruptcy and they desperately wanted to unload it.  They finally came down 40% in price but I didn’t like the location and got up to leave.

“Surprise surprise” they could sweeten the deal with free RCI memberships and some other junk – I just asked where gifting was and left.

This wheeling and dealing from one customer to another really ticks me off – why have published price sheets when a load of BS is really where they start negations from.

I wish OLCC well but I suspect that this attitude will permeate a beautiful Point System and have the same disastrous results at RCI Points has had.  You heard it here first OLCC - sounds like you will duke it out with RCI for the worst Point system in the timeshare world - I wish you good luck.


----------



## JLB (Aug 6, 2006)

I see you found your way here Perry.  How do you really feel?   

No, the program is not hypothetical.  It has been implemented and is being _sold_ to OL owners.  If they hurry they can get the introductory discount offer.  If you'll check around the BBS, you will see that no one can explain what it really entails.

My crystal ball suggests they did, in fact, lift the point values straight from RCI, without even saying thanks for putting this together for us.  Yeah, they multiply the points by two or something to make it look proprietary.

I wouldn't know because I get really confused when these really smart timeshare people start rattling off all this new-fangled jargon. 

From word on this board, there's a new sheriff in town at OL, and it's open season.

Like RCI Points, though,  it's another way of getting folks to pay again for what they already have, by dressing it up in another outfit.


----------



## silentg (Aug 6, 2006)

*Orange Lake Points?*

I purchased a small studio unit at Orange Lake (from Holiday Group).  Will I be forced to change from fixed week to points?   I plan on going there this November to use my week.  This will be the first year as an owner at OLCC.
I live in the area so I bought the week to be able to use the facilites year round. TerryC


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Avoid sales - your trip is better*



			
				silentg said:
			
		

> I purchased a small studio unit at Orange Lake (from Holiday Group).  Will I be forced to change from fixed week to points?   I plan on going there this November to use my week.  This will be the first year as an owner at OLCC.
> I live in the area so I bought the week to be able to use the facilites year round. TerryC



No. You don't even have to talk to them (and if it were me I wouldn't). Enjoy your visit and don't bother with sales of any type.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 7, 2006)

silentg said:
			
		

> I purchased a small studio unit at Orange Lake (from Holiday Group).  Will I be forced to change from fixed week to points?   I plan on going there this November to use my week.  This will be the first year as an owner at OLCC.
> I live in the area so I bought the week to be able to use the facilites year round. TerryC



Terry, you can choose to join Global or not.

Call OL the week of your arrival to tell them you will be using your unit.  My brother likes to do that to make sure a cleaning crew freshens up his unit, in case it wasn't exchanged into the week prior to his arrival.  That way he knows the unit will be aired out and freshly cleaned.


----------



## akfoss (Aug 8, 2006)

*Lifting Points Ideas from RCI*

One point our sales person made on several occasions was that the #1 person at OLCC now was recently hired away from a similar job at Hilton (Grand Vacations) and their #2 person at OLCC was recently hired from a similar job at Fairfield (until recently a sister company of RCI in Cendant).  He repeated that OLCC was proud that they were "stealing" the best ideas from Hilton, Fairfield and RCI, but "leaving the bad ideas."  I would think this all comes down to marketing and getting people to part with their money, and Hilton, Fairfield and even RCI have a lot of experience with doing that!  

Allan


----------



## akfoss (Aug 8, 2006)

*OLCC Sales Presentations*

BTW:  I have been to two sales presentations now, first in 2004 and then again this year.  Now that OLCC has a dedicated tour facility and sales facility close to River Island, I doubt there would be problems.  Our first experience, the sales person kept up for more than 3 hours, and basically refused to give us the paperwork to receive our gifts.  Finally, we bought the Latitudes program in part just to get out of there, so I guess the tactic worked.  This year, we said early on that we would not purchase anything.  The sales person shared some info with us, then asked again.  When we said no again, he went and got the paperwork and we were on our way in just over an hour.  

One other point, it is clear that OLCC sales wants nothing more to do with you once you enter the gifting room.  There is a separate exit and then a shuttle that takes you back to your car.  You get a personal ride on a golf cart going in, but herded out on a shuttle bus.  Interesting how they simply "drop" you at the door and walk away.

Allan


----------



## JLB (Aug 15, 2006)

I just received an extensive email from an owner at OL.  

He was reporting OL's version of some of the things that other OL owners have posted on TUG concerning Global Access.  He reports that some of the things that have been posted here are inaccurate.  He suggested that OL may be looking into who has been saying what and where their information is coming from.

Since it is secondhand, me not being the one who talked to the officials at OL, I am not going to post his information.

I don't feel it would be inappropriate for me to share it privately, though, for those who contact me by email.  If it is, I'm sure he will let me know.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 15, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> I just received an extensive email from an owner at OL.
> 
> He was reporting OL's version of some of the things that other OL owners have posted on TUG concerning Global Access.  He reports that some of the things that have been posted here are inaccurate.  He suggested that OL may be looking into who has been saying what and where their information is coming from.
> 
> ...


JLB:

Like you, I've received information privately from a number of people.  I haven't posted them as general knowledge because I have yet to receive any information from the resort regarding this program.  When I called, maybe 3 weeks ago, I was told they were undergoing training.  So far, the only information I have on the program I treat as speculation and most of it has been from here.  The information may be correct but I haven't been able to verify it and it is possible that OLCC has changed it since the information was given out.  Shame on OLCC for introducing the program without it being fully developed!

Just curious what the breakeven point would be, I calculated it as follows: Just using the numbers posted here for an owner with one week and assuming that they exchange internally every year, also assuming the exchange rate difference (savings) between GoGlobal and RCI doesn't change over the next few years, the membership fee is correct ($89), and the exchange rate ($40) for GoGlobal is correct (a lot of assumptions), it takes roughly 10 years to break even compared to exchanging through RCI.  The calculations are:

GoGlobal Cost $1,295 	

RCI Membership ($99) + Exchange fee ($164 -starting September 1) = $263
GoGlobal Membership ($89) + GoGlobal Exchange ($40) = $129
GoGlobal Savings = $263 - $129 = $134
GoGlobal Cost ($1295) divided by saving ($134) equal approximately 10 or roughly 10 years to break even.

If they don't exchange every year, it will take a longer time to reach the breakeven point.


----------



## JLB (Aug 15, 2006)

Like you suggest, there are still a lot of versions floating around.  Some I've heard are even higher than what's been discussed here.  So, it's hard to do the specifics.

Of course, it isn't the intention in any of these conversion promotions that it  be overly-analyzed, that folks spend time seeing if it makes sense, and dollars.

Fear of loss will make it productive for OL.  Of course, if it continues being the debacle it has been to this point, that new management team will be looking for new work.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 15, 2006)

I find it very unhelpful for people to post rumors of rumors or suggestions of hidden information without posting actual verified data or facts.  And, this sharing of information only if you ask privately or if you are a certain ownership status is also not helpful.  All that does is create more confusion, less trust and even less clarity on the situation.

As far as I am concerned, I spoke to a commissioned sales person who made me an offer for my week.  That is valid data.  I could have got it in writing and made the deal at that level.

If you have tips from others, why don't you verify the information by calling someone at Orange Lake and then post your findings here.  That would be helpful.

Otherwise, I heard from a secret source that Orange Lake is terminating its affiliation with RCI and going on its own.  See, anyone can make up stuff and confuse the situation.


----------



## JLB (Aug 15, 2006)

Prompted by Mr. Bum's post, which the TUG administrator referred to, that administrator has asked me to, "post the text of the e-mail you received. It should be easy to do so without identifying the sender of the message, even if you have to delete a name or two."

Please note that I, personally, did not demean anyone, but if anyone feels demeaned, I apologize for that.  I can't apologize for the person who sent me this, though.  I felt posting in general terms was more appropriate than posting someone else's specific accusations, since specific personal criticism is forbidden.

I also apologize to the person who sent me the following email, if he did not want me to post it.  I have been given no other choice.

If you wish to discuss the nuts and bolts information provided in this email, I can't help you.

I'm off to Lowe's to price materials to repair our storm damage.  If you don't see me again, maybe the bridge collapsed and I fell in the lake.
- - - - - -

_just got off the phone to orange lake ...two calls...

one to member services to ask who my "member service rep" ....as posted.

(incriminating previous post deleted)

according to member services, there are no reps assigned, but the call is 
basicially the oLE sales deparptment calling .....to update people...

i asked the member services department to look into the postings on TUG 
since "mis information" is being posted there ......i cited...1 river island 
grandfathering 2. river island purchase putting the owner into the elite 
tier program and 3. each owner having a "personal" member service rep

the lady i was speaking to said those were incorrect and would be looking 
into the matter and perhaps pushing it along to her supervisor to 
investigate also. I relayed how it seemed that (deleted) was implying that (gender deleted) was knowledgeable spokesperson for all things OL.

she  said, anything official about programs would be posted on Orange Lake 
Website thus (deleted) was not really a "mouth piece" for OL

the other call was to my "crystal ball" at orange lake (  ironically i made 
contact with them, due to the postings that [deleted] was doing on TUG in 
the beginning )

we got around to mentioning all the posts on TUG about Go Global by 
(deleted).....he said it was ironic since they had just finished "clueing" the 
board of directors of the HOA of Phase I and Phase II "in" on the program, 
Phase III and Phase IV are at a future date....so a lot of what (deleted) was 
syaing must have been leaked "unofficially" to (gender deleted)


on another side note, the person who called us on saturday about global 
access, when i mentioned the posting by (deleted) about the resale weeks owner being dinged 5000$ to bring those weeks into Global Access, he said the cost is actually gonna be 8000$ and the initiation fee will be increasing to 
1995$ soon ( guess for september 1 )

Guess (deleted) really wants to  light into the sales person who told (deleted) all this information when (gender deleted) addresses the issue when (ditto) gets back there 
.....sure hope (ditto) did not get the reps name.....

i have a phone conversation with my "crystal ball" set up for 
tomorrow...hopefully he can answer my questions, most of which revolve 
around the RCI connection within this program. From what i can understand, 
you really do not have an RCI account with Global Access...OL acts as a 
layer between you and RCI....much like the HGVC system, thus if you already 
have a points account, you would never see any points added to that 
"account" if you converted your Global Access week points to RCI points....

Since we already have a weeks account and now have some points since we 
bought into Crown Point in Arkansas, we can still reserve our week at orange 
lake 13 - 12 months out and still be able to deposit it into our weeks 
account, not sure what a person who owns only at OL and who converts to the 
Global Access program will be able to do, that issue seems murky..._
- - - - - -

I fell very uncomfortbale about clicking that Submit Reply button, but here goes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 15, 2006)

I think it's time to give this subject a rest.  Thread closed.

Steve
Florida Moderator


----------

